# Array Sortieren (null Werte ans Ende)



## TimoJAVA (12. Dez 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein kleines Problem:

Ein Array soll sortiert werden, natürlich benutze ich dazu die Arrays.sort Methode mit meinem eigenen Comparator


```
Arrays.sort(archiveNPop, new Comparator<T>(){
					 @Override
			            public int compare(T entry1, T entry2) {
						 if(entry1 == null  && entry2 == null){
							return 0;
						 }else if(entry1 == null){
							return -1;
						 }else if(entry2 == null){
							return 1;
						 }else
						 	return entry1.compare(entry2);
			            }
			        });
```

Dabei sollen alle Werte die null sind möglichst ans Ende des Arrays gepackt werden. Leider bleiben sie genau da wo sie sind. Was mache ich falsch. Jemand eine Idee?

Grüße Timo


----------



## Marco13 (12. Dez 2011)

Abgesehen davon, dass sie nicht ans Ende sondern an den Anfang verschoben wurden, sollte das stimmen

```
import java.util.Arrays;
import java.util.Comparator;

public class SortTest
{
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        String array[] = {"B", null, "C", null, "A"};
        Arrays.sort(array, new Comparator<String>()
        {
            @Override
            public int compare(String entry1, String entry2)
            {
                if (entry1 == null && entry2 == null)
                {
                    return 0;
                }
                else if (entry1 == null)
                {
                    return 1;
                }
                else if (entry2 == null)
                {
                    return -1;
                }
                else
                    return entry1.compareTo(entry2);
            }
        });
        System.out.println(Arrays.toString(array));
    }
}
```


----------



## TimoJAVA (12. Dez 2011)

Oh, man da hatte ich wohl nur einen Denkfehler...

Danke für die Stütze^^


----------

